# 15 gal Water Container?



## shellybee (Jan 25, 2010)

Does anyone know where I could get a large plastic bucket for mixing water for water changes? Currently I'm using multiple 5gal buckets, but it's awkward. I'd like to get a 15 gallon bucket or tub.
Are the rubbermaid tubs safe to use for aquariums or does it need to be food-safe plastic?


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I have used a standard garbage can, which is around 17 gallons.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

shellybee said:


> Does anyone know where I could get a large plastic bucket for mixing water for water changes? Currently I'm using multiple 5gal buckets, but it's awkward. I'd like to get a 15 gallon bucket or tub.
> Are the rubbermaid tubs safe to use for aquariums or does it need to be food-safe plastic?


I personally use 15 gallon storage tubs which can be purchased at Rona or Home Depot. These are the ones with white rope handles and are located in the storage area of the store.








I also just picked up one of the Rubbermaid Brute Industrial containers. They're available in various sizes including 20, 32 and 45 gallons. They also come with a lid and you can purchase wheels seperately if you need to be able to move it while it contains water.








--
Paul


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

Heh Y2KGT,,, where did you pick up your brute container and how much roughly... What size as well.... Just curious, haven't been out to look around yet.....
SS


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I would think you could get them at Swish.


----------



## shellybee (Jan 25, 2010)

I just picked up the 20 gal Rubbermaid Brute container at Home Depot. It was about $26, and comes with a lid. It has a stamp on the bottom that it is "NSF STD 2 Food Contact"
Thanks for the suggestions. Now I just need to find a 'reasonably' priced submersible pump for transferring the water.


----------

